

Search Google Docs From Within Gmail - ssclafani
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2010/08/new-in-gmail-labs-find-docs-and-sites.html

======
scrrr
Useful. The cloud has just gotten a tiny bit more convenient. I was a skeptic.
Now I use Google Docs almost daily. In my opinion there is no more doubt that
Google is right and that in 10 years there will be no more applications that
we install on our hard-drives or apps that we install on our phones. The OS
will be a browser.

------
raghus
What I'd really like though is the ability to attach a file in my Google Docs
a/c to an email I am composing in Gmail

------
karthikv
Is this the beginning of integrating all personal info stored in various
Google products under one search box?

------
yoden
Sounds kind of nice. Though a functional email search would be my
preference...

